# New pony,haflinger mare.



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

My daughter has outgrown her dartmoor x pony,i was looking on the internet yesterday when i spotted a ad for a 13.2hh haflinger mare for sale or exchange for smaller pony suitable for 10 year old novice!! so did a straight swap,tack/rugs,perfect she comes home sunday,will be sad to see little toffee go though she only lives up the road,and i know the lady,so she`s not a million miles away


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> My daughter has outgrown her dartmoor x pony,i was looking on the internet yesterday when i spotted a ad for a 13.2hh haflinger mare for sale or exchange for smaller pony suitable for 10 year old novice!! so did a straight swap,tack/rugs,perfect she comes home sunday,will be sad to see little toffee go though she only lives up the road,and i know the lady,so she`s not a million miles away


Aw I'm sorry to hear that, atleast you can keep in touch with the pony though! Well, in touch with the owners... you know what I mean, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Blimey that's almost a perfect solution!!! I can see this happening alot more with the way horse sales are going. My yard owner is taking the sj'ing pony her daughter has outgrown back to Ireland next week because he's been up for sale for nearly a year and because of his level he's just too expensive (over £10k!!) so she's agreed a swap for a novice sj'ing horse and 2 cobs in exchange!!!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> My daughter has outgrown her dartmoor x pony,i was looking on the internet yesterday when i spotted a ad for a 13.2hh haflinger mare for sale or exchange for smaller pony suitable for 10 year old novice!! so did a straight swap,tack/rugs,perfect she comes home sunday,will be sad to see little toffee go though she only lives up the road,and i know the lady,so she`s not a million miles away


aww a haflinger THey are beautiful.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

We tried to sell her last year and got loads of idiots!! and p*** takers,amy rode amber yesterday,she`s very spritly,11 years old,has done pc etc,she is 13.2 hh but very big built! the lady even agreed to throw in her tack,a very nice saddle and bridle worth around £800!!! toffees arent that much she was going to sell them seperatly,but thought as they fit her,they might as well be included!! she comes on sunday she is going to look at my cart i have aswell,as she drives and may be interested


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Ohh what lines is she?

I used to have a Haffie!


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

lurrrvvveeee haffies


----------



## appaloosas (Mar 3, 2009)

its good that you can still keep in tough with da horses owner and maybe a new horse will be a good experience for her.:mellow:
halflinger are gorgeous!
i adore appaloosas and exmoors.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Tinks magic said:


> Ohh what lines is she?
> 
> I used to have a Haffie!


i shall be calling on you for advice 

ive been looking at haffies recently..... i live by a haffie stud infact, and a connemara stud....and i do love connies!


----------

